# MMI Problem



## Jwjames1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Bought a 2010 a6 with MMI 3g high HDD. The system was restored to factory before I bought it, why idk. I couldn't find any of the US software online so I opted for the EU and updated to HNAV_EU_K0257_6_D1. After the update I'm having an issue where I don't see any words on the screen.

I can see radio station names and anything I've imported as it all has metadata attached. But if I click on car it pops up with the drop-down boxes and that's it, I can't see what each menu option does. I can't see what any of the keys around the joystick do, the words are not on the screen. I thought maybe just the language needed to be set after updating so I set it to English and it still won't work.

Does anyone have any ideas? Also does anyone know where I might be able to find US software so I don't have to use EU software?


----------



## Jwjames1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Bump


----------



## NL TECHNO (Apr 14, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Jwjames1, post: 112905105, lid: 903755"]
Kocht een a6 uit 2010 met MMI 3G hoge HDD. Het systeem is naar de fabriek hersteld voordat ik het kocht, waarom idk. Ik kon geen enkele van de Amerikaanse software online vinden, dus koos ik voor de EU en heb ik geüpdatet naar HNAV_EU_K0257_6_D1. Na de update heb ik een probleem waarbij ik geen woorden op het scherm zie.

Ik kan de namen van radiostations en alles wat ik heb geïmporteerd zien, omdat er allemaal metadata aan zijn toegevoegd. Maar als ik op auto klik, verschijnt het met de vervolgkeuzelijsten en dat is het, ik kan niet zien wat elke menuoptie doet. Ik kan niet zien wat de toetsen rond de joystick doen, de woorden staan niet op het scherm. Ik dacht dat misschien alleen de taal moest worden ingesteld na het updaten, dus ik heb het ingesteld op Engels en het zal nog steeds niet werken.

Heeft iemand ideeën? Weet iemand ook waar ik Amerikaanse software kan vinden, zodat ik geen EU-software hoef te gebruiken?
[/ CITAAT]

change language of system, to german with vcds, so not in the menu of mmi


----------

